# ipod touch 2 et gps



## MatthieuQc (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

existe t il une puce gps que l'on peut rajouter à l'ipod touch 2?

un peu comme le systeme de nike sport.

Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## MatthieuQc (2 Août 2009)

Pas de réponse


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2009)

Tomtom devrait commercialiser (je parle au conditionnel) un support pour voiture incluant une puce GPS, donc (du moins en théorie) donnant la possibilité d'utiliser l'iPod Touch comme GPS.

Il existe des GPS externes, que l'on branche sur l'iPod Touch comme un périphérique, ce qui va dans le sens de ta question, mais cela nécessite un jailbreak de l'iPod Touch.

Enfin, il est possible que la prochaine génération d'iPod Touch soit équipée d'une puce GPS, comme l'iPhone.


----------



## MatthieuQc (3 Août 2009)

merci pour ta réponse


----------

